# Parallels Desktop : clé USB sous Ubuntu ?!



## cattzy (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour !
Je viens d'avoir un MacBook Pro, et comme j'étais auparavant sous Linux Ubuntu j'essai de virtualiser cet OS avec Parallels Desktop pour garder un certain nombre d'applications. L'installation s'est passée sans problème, globalement tout marche plutôt bien, mais j'ai un problème particulièrement embêtant : je n'arrive pas à lire les clés USB dans ma machine virtuelle !
Quand je branche une clé, Parallels Desktop m'affiche une boite de dialogue me demandant si je souhaite activer le périphérique USB dans la machine virtuelle, je clique oui évidemment, et ensuite dans le Poste de travail Ubuntu m'affiche la clé USB mais me dit qu'elle n'est pas montée. Si je fait clique-droit/"Monter le volume" il ne se passe rien du tout !
Et si je débranche, puis rebranche la clé, il ne se passe plus rien du tout (même pas la boite de dialogue de Parallels Desktop).

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'où vient ce problème et de ce que je pourrais tenter pour régler ça ?


----------

